# planting anubias



## khoile

Hi,

I need some advice on planting anubias, do I bury it under the substrate or tie it to a driftwood?

Thanks.


----------



## triple red

you can do either....but if you bury it....just bury the roots and not the rhizome


----------



## mrbelvedere

I had difficulty tying them to rocks. I gave up and planted the roots in substrate.


----------



## medicineman

> I had difficulty tying them to rocks. I gave up and planted the roots in substrate


Perhaps the stone is too smooth so the roots is having problem with that? I've been tying anubias to wood and also to a weigh stone to make it sink without burying it.


----------



## mrbelvedere

That is most likely the problem, Medicineman. I only use smooth stones.


----------



## Pseud

Use a vinyl covered paperclip opened and cut to a: U
Hook around anubias rhizome and plant the clip into the substrate to hold it down.


----------



## krazykidd86

Semi Off Topic: What happens if you plant anubias under high light since its considered low light?


----------



## mrbelvedere

I'm pretty sure the anubias becomes encrusted with algae and is unable to combat it because it grows so slowly. Atleast, that's what the books say. I don't see it being a problem in tanks populated by algae eating critters.


----------



## mrbelvedere

Pseud said:


> Use a vinyl covered paperclip opened and cut to a: U
> Hook around anubias rhizome and plant the clip into the substrate to hold it down.



Very wise, pseud


----------



## medicineman

> What happens if you plant anubias under high light since its considered low light?


Your question will be answered within a few weeks. I have 1 anubias on a driftwood, hit directly buy the light in my old 260 gal #1 for a month now (that tank is 3 x MH). Still looks ok.

For a more extreme condition, I have 2 anubias in my 260 gal#2. Bathing in sunlight for several hours plus 3 x MH. Lets see how they will cope (well, at least these anubias pearl. :icon_eek: I have never seen anubias pearl before). Sometimes I'm afraid that I'm looking for trouble bathing the tank like that. Luckily so far so good with very minimal algae only on the glass.


----------



## oceanaqua

I can't wait for the results, but it will vary, still I have pretty good level of phosphate and the light is shining directly at the Anubias barteri, I still get some small speck of Green spotted algae, looks really nasty. It does grow faster in good lights. Why tied them when you can ruberband them  IME its the fastest plant to attach to something.


----------



## krazykidd86

cool, looking forward to the update


----------



## mrbelvedere

oceanaqua said:


> I can't wait for the results, but it will vary, still I have pretty good level of phosphate and the light is shining directly at the Anubias barteri, I still get some small speck of Green spotted algae, looks really nasty. It does grow faster in good lights. Why tied them when you can ruberband them  IME its the fastest plant to attach to something.



Sorry to hijack the thread, but totally out of curiosity, is anubias really the fastest plant to attach? How does it stack up to Bolbitis and Java Fern, not to mention the mosses?


----------



## cbennett

My anubias barteris and nanas handle high light no problem (i.e. being centered under the lights only a few inches from the surface). I only have 2.5 wpg, so YMMV. Oh, and they pearl like crazy but the bubbles stay trapped under the leaves until fish knock them loose. 

As far as attaching plants to rocks and driftwood, there is a really really really simply way to do it that is pleasing to the eye. Simply take the item you want to attach the plant to out of the tank (or drain the water low enough so it's above the surface). Pat the area dry and put 1 - 2 dots of superglue on the area you want the plant. Immediately put the plant against the superglue and run COLD water over the area with the glue; the cold water will make the superglue instantly cure. If you're attaching an anubias then you want to press the rhizome onto the glue. 

I've used this method with all of my anubiases that are attached to stuff. In fact, I have a nana petite growing up the length of my intake tube in my Eclipse 12! And since you only use a dot or two of glue, you can still remove the plant pretty easily.

Thread and Rubber bands are ICKY-LOOKING!


----------



## mrbelvedere

Why not use aquarium glue? Don't you worry about harmful chemicals being released into your water?


----------



## sarahbobarah

Under high light, anubius leaves will be large, but eventually start to deform. 

Then, if you put them back under low light, the new leaves will be very tiny but perfect.


----------



## hipchack

I got a good way that luis navarro showed me-- using twisty ties. You can use the ones found at grocery stores or if you need longer pieces you can get a roll of it at grocery stores.


----------



## oceanaqua

I just use plain black rubber band, you can use the 'high' quality silicone one too. They will disentegrated and disconnect themself, by that time the plant should nicely attach to something.


----------



## sarahbobarah

I like the twistie ties too. Especially the ones that come with electronic equipment because they're black and they're usually long.


----------



## eds

I have several anubias in my lower light 30 gal tank. I was wondering if I could add some to my 55 - specifically, I thought it might be nice to grow a little clump of nana or petite under the rock pile.










I light this tank with 130w for 11 hrs, and 260w for 4 of those 11. But it is pretty shaded under the rocks. Think it will survive? Thrive? 

What the heck. It won't cost me anything, and will give me another thing in my tanks to play with! 

I like the idea of exploring tiny microclimates within a single tank.


----------



## khoile

Hi,

Ok I didn't know that, and planted the rhizome under the substrate, I pull it backup yesterday and half of it melted away, I now just tie the leaves to the wood. Do you think it'll come back?

Thanks.


----------



## eds

If there's no rhizome or roots, the plant will not regenerate from leaves.
But if you have any rhizome left, it will likely regenerate, even if it has no leaves.
The rhizome is the most important part - it will sprout roots and leaves. Roots or leaves alone, not likely.
I'd recommend a pretty drastic trimming of the affected portions, until what remains is clearly healthy rhizome, root, and leaves.
If it is severely damaged, it may be a while - if ever - before it amounts to much. You might be better off buying a new plant. Pretty common in LFS, or I'm sure someone around here will sell you a clipping or 2 for a few bucks.


----------



## hipchack

Anubias is a very hardy plant and grows very slowly before it starts to look good. 

How much healthy rhizome is left? 

Like eds wrote try and cut off the dead area, but use something sharp like a razor blade to make the cleanest cut.


----------



## khoile

not much left, all melted away. Look like I will have to buy new one. darn it, since this one I bought is a big one too, 4 leaves all the size of a palm.

Anway, thanks for the info


----------



## medicineman

krazykidd86 said:


> Semi Off Topic: What happens if you plant anubias under high light since its considered low light?


almost a week later.. I get the answer. A result for putting anubias in a newly set tank under a high light. Yes you guessed it. Covered by algae. But growth is quite good. You think a dip in dilute bleach solution will fix the problem without killing the plant?


----------

